# Magic 3/20/2013



## Euler (Mar 20, 2013)

Finally made it to Magic!  I did it on the right day too, about 12-14 inches of dry powder covering the mountain.  I was on borrowed  skis w/ 70mm waist since my own broke last week at Sugarbush. This combined with my choice to begin the day on low angle trails made me want to give up after the first run.  I've not got much experience in powder so I thought I should start on the easier trails...this was a mistake...low angle trails and powder don't mix.

I persevered, though and found  what I needed was some pitch...  I had a ball on Upper/Lower Wizard, Upper Magician, Master Magician, Slide of Hans, and Talisman.   Also found a couple trails on the other side that I liked.  Coverage was good, though the steep trails I liked most were going to get scraped down fast.  I stayed out of the woods since a) I was skiing alone and b) my skills at turning my skis in deep powder is pretty limited.  My legs were spent after 4 hours, but I certainly got money's worth.  I used a BOGO that I got from SUVSteve (Thanks!) so my cost was a whopping $20.

Both lifts were running, and everyone there was having a blast!


----------



## Abominable (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice!  Did they get a big turnout?  Heading there Friday.


----------



## skifree (Mar 20, 2013)

i was thinking it would be cement.
now im even more bummed.
damn work!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 20, 2013)

Awesome report---Magic has had a really good yr after their slow start and lift issues in early January. This wknd for their Spring Fling should be some of the best conditions of the season.


----------



## Euler (Mar 20, 2013)

Abominable said:


> Nice!  Did they get a big turnout?  Heading there Friday.


Yes, turnout was good ( for ?Magic, I think...)  At 9 AM there was a long line for purchasing tix, and when I left around 2PM Lot B was pretty full.  When they were running only Red, there was a line 8 or 10 deep, they started up Black and from that point on it was pretty much ski-on.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 20, 2013)

The fact that both lifts were running on a midweek powder day says it all as far as turnout goes. I'm stoked that Lot B was pretty full. That's almost like a Saturday! Can't wait for Saturday. The ribs are feeling good enough that I will have to make some turns this weekend!  Glad you enjoyed your first visit Euler.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 20, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> The ribs are feeling good enough that I will have to make some turns this weekend!



That's good to hear.


----------



## makimono (Mar 20, 2013)

Hell yeah, Magic was wicked good today! Got in line for Red at 8:30 and was about the 10th chair...by the time they started loading at 9 the line was around the building :lol: Made my first run down Black Magic and it was the run of the year so far, floated the cliff bands, hardly touched bottom, so nice! Fresh turns for the first couple hours then hammered pow bumps until last chair :smash: I am now crippled but totally worth it.


----------



## Cornhead (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for the TR, I've been egarly awaiting some from this storm. Nothing like your first time someplace on a powder day. Kudos, Magic remains on my hit list.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 21, 2013)

Planning on heading up Saturday, looks like we'll still have some great skiing.


----------



## PAEttari (Mar 21, 2013)

I'll be there Saturday.. Pumped. I love this place.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 21, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> That's good to hear.



Thanks Steve. I will have to take it a little easy but I'm so stoked to be getting back on my skis. Its been a long 4 weeks. Even longer with the good snow that's been around for most of the time.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 21, 2013)

Great TR! Glad you go out on a powder day.


----------



## billski (Mar 21, 2013)

When Magic is good it is very, very good!  Great day.  Glad you got the hang of it and had a blast.  Geez, nobody is talking about falling.  that's the hallmark of my day!


----------



## Euler (Mar 21, 2013)

billski said:


> When Magic is good it is very, very good!  Great day.  Glad you got the hang of it and had a blast.  Geez, nobody is talking about falling.  that's the hallmark of my day!


Oh, I fell a lot!  Especially on those first couple runs on the green and blue trails.  I still can't get over how much easier it became when 
I moved over to the steep terrain.


----------



## Nick (Mar 22, 2013)

beeeeutiful


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 22, 2013)

Here's some footage of a friend of mine from Wednesday. Looks awesome!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ULFGwvmshs


----------



## ts01 (Mar 22, 2013)

jrmagic said:


> Here's some footage of a friend of mine from Wednesday. Looks awesome!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ULFGwvmshs



post and vid of the day if not year.

can't wait to hit the trees there tomorrow!


----------

